# Whipped soap paste disaster! HELP!



## lolaM (Dec 13, 2018)

OMG! 
What did I do? Decided to have a go at the whipped soap paste recipe here https://www.humblebeeandme.com/diy-whipped-soap-base/
After reading about it on another post here.
Following her instructions I began to add the melted lye solution to my pot of melted oils and it immediately went crazy and instantly foamed all the way to the top of my gigantic pot! (Glad I used the monster sized one now, so it didn’t overflow at least)
I only got maybe 10% of the Lye solution poured in as I stopped upon seeing it erupt like a volcano. House stinks! Put my pot outside in the cold and windows are open.
I guess my oils where way too hot?
I ran the recipe through a calculator first.
What did I do wrong?

50% olive oil (500g)
30% coconut oil (300)
15% Shea butter (150)
5% castor oil (50)
380 grams water
KOH (70g)
NaOH (110)


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 13, 2018)

I think you've answered your own question and you know what you did incorrectly -- your ingredients were too hot to start with and that's why you got the volcano. 

Do you check the temperature of your ingredients -- if only by putting your hand on the containers to see if the temp was pleasantly warm or painfully hot? If you're not checking temps, even in a very informal way, then please, for safety's sake, start doing that. You not only risk a messy overflow (aka volcano), but you also were at risk for having lye and fat violently spattered all over the room and all over yourself.


----------



## lolaM (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for your response DeeAnna!
Yes normally I do check temperature and try to follow any given instructions as accurately as given. And I do try to do lots  of online research before attempting something new.Guess when I read   humblebeeandme’s comment in the instructions for adding the lye mix ‘No need to worry about matching temperatures here!’ 
I assumed everything would be fine. My bad for not paying enough attention to hot hot the actual pot was! duh! ‍ 
So..... next question. I’m assuming it’s now garbage and have to start again?
The majority of lye mix is still set aside and the cool oil pot now has a little ‘foamy crust’layer on top. I shall attach a pic just for the sake of it but no doubt it’s futile and yet another lesson learned the hard way for moi!
‘ hangs head in shame and stumbles back to cold process.....’


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 13, 2018)

Yep, you had it to hot. That recipe does work and actually is a much nicer whipped soap than the stearic acid based recipes for Whipped soap. Temp do not have to match is what she mentioned, not that they should be Hot... I did not follow her recipe exact but it is good


----------

